# Cooking Casseroles in Smoker???



## floridasteve (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anyone tries cooking casseroles in their smoke?   I'm thing ones like Scolopped Potatoes, Chicken & Rice, or Sheparde Pie might work fine.  I did a search, fot casseroles, but only found recipes to cook in the oven.  Why not cook in the smoker and add some wonderful smoke flavor?


----------



## paul6 (Jul 27, 2015)

Never thought of it but if you used certain kinds a veggies it might work !


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jul 28, 2015)

I do it all the time on the pellet cooker. The key would be to keep your temps up rather than the low and slow method. As if you were baking. I suggest also using a lighter wood like pecan.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, big train. :points:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Everything you cook in the oven you can cook in the smoker, yes that even means cookies and cake!


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 28, 2015)

I've used mine as an oven on quite a few occasions. Just be mindful of the cooking vessel. It WILL be stained with smoke. Luckily it's usually easy to clean off.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 28, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Everything you cook in the oven you can cook in the smoker, yes that even means cookies and cake!



Smoked chocolate cookies... Don't know if I can wrap my head around that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 28, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> Smoked chocolate cookies... Don't know if I can wrap my head around that.


Just wait, there are more possibilities than ever with cold smoking. Cold smoked ice cream, pickles, olives, lettuce, butter, spices, nuts, cheese, I could go on for days...


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2015)

Mac & cheese and wicked beans are basically casseroles.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2015)

I gotta ask, where in Mid-summer is it cool enough these days to even consider a cold smoke?


----------



## okie362 (Jul 28, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I gotta ask, where in Mid-summer is it cool enough these days to even consider a cold smoke?


Dang sure not in OK.  We are hitting 100 or near each day.  MES is at 110 sitting on the porch and not plugged in.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 29, 2015)

YES, a casserole is a great way to cook , use your imagination .

Like Sailor mentioned , nothing is safe around a smoker .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, I did my first casserole tonight. A simple chicken rice job with only 5 ingredients -- 1 cup rinse, them 2 chicken breasts,smothered with a mixture of 1 can celery soup, 2 cans milk, and 1 packet onion soup mix.  Smoked for 2.5 hours at 275 with hickory smoke.  I thought it was delicious.  I was surprised at the amount of smoke taste considering only the top was exposed.  Almost, but not quite too mush smoke.  Next time I'll use apple or maple.

However, my wife, who was at work all day, took one bite and said, "oh my God! You smoked this, didn't you. I'm sick and tired of smoke taste.  I'm going to fix myself a salad!"

Any advice?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 30, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> Any advice?


A good divorce lawyer?


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 30, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> However, my wife, who was at work all day, took one bite and said, "oh my God! You smoked this, didn't you. I'm sick and tired of smoke taste. I'm going to fix myself a salad!"
> 
> Any advice?


Ouch!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 31, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> You smoked this, didn't you. I'm sick and tired of smoke taste. I'm going to fix myself a salad!"
> 
> Any advice?


I misinterputed the question, I would cold smoke the the lettuce for her salad? Just a little heat and it wilts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 31, 2015)

Give the Mrs.' a break from the Smoked Food! You would be pretty upset if every meal was based on Tomato Sauce and/or Pasta...Many of us have been down the same road. New Toy and a site with hundreds of Recipes that sound great, only to be threatened with bodily harm if we smoked one more thing!!!. If you need a fix, make something only you would eat. Here, it is anything Hot and Spicy, ABT's, Hot and Sweet mixed Nuts, Hot Links or other Hot Sausage, you get the picture...JJ


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 31, 2015)

One thing about a casserole in a smoker - the next time you use that dish in an oven, once it gets up to temperature it will bloom smoke aroma in the kitchen.


----------



## jcollins (Jul 31, 2015)

BlueWhisper said:


> One thing about a casserole in a smoker - the next time you use that dish in an oven, once it gets up to temperature it will bloom smoke aroma in the kitchen.


oh oh @FloridaSteve's wife may not like that if she is already complaining about the smokey taste...


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 31, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I misinterputed the question, I would cold smoke the the lettuce for her salad? Just a little heat and it wilts.



What a wonderful idea!! Or maybe easier yet would be to cold smole the 7 bottles of salid dressing in the fridge :evil grin:



Chef JimmyJ said:


> Give the Mrs.' a break from the Smoked Food! You would be pretty upset if every meal was based on Tomato Sauce and/or Pasta...Many of us have been down the same road. New Toy and a site with hundreds of Recipes that sound great, only to be threatened with bodily harm if we smoked one more thing!!!. If you need a fix, make something only you would eat. Here, it is anything Hot and Spicy, ABT's, Hot and Sweet mixed Nuts, Hot Links or other Hot Sausage, you get the picture...JJ



I'm sure you,re right, Jimmy.  I'm smoking a butt this weekend for sandwich meat for me -- then I'm going to cold smoke some cheese --  and I still have one of those 2" thick rib eye stakes in the freezer --- then I'll give it a rest, for at least a week.:yahoo:


----------



## driedstick (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe Instead of searching casseroles, search what you want to smoke, Like Scalloped spuds or cornbread ect. 

That search bar at the top is the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

Here is a link to my scalloped potatoes I did. good luck with your smoke and let us know what you decide to smoke next

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153254/smoked-scallop-idaho-spuds-for-t-day-w-cheese-and-q-view

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 31, 2015)

Those potatoes look delicious!  My mom used do do scalloped taders with pork chops on top.  That'll be my next casserole to smoke.


----------

